# Brass Bolt Rollerball



## wizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Had a break and time to post something I made a little at a time. Lately. I have only making pens for patients or as gifts for auctions at galas benefiting children's health and education. I don't feel as guilty taking time away from work or patients when I do that. 
 This one was just for fun and my collection. I made one previously out of a stainless steel bolt inspired by the creative murine across the pond. This one...a brass bolt from Home Depot. Hope you like it as much as I enjoyed making it. Doc


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2015)

I like it greatly Doc and I know that Skiprat is proud of you as well. Extremely well done.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 29, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2015)

Job well done. You learned well Grasshopper.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 29, 2015)

Great job Doc. Always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## jallan (Dec 29, 2015)

Beautiful pen. Great job Doc.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2015)

MURINE !!!!  MURINE????? Moi????  
A common and garden rodent that co-habits with humans???? I resemble that remark!!

Doc, that pen is fantastic. You have taken an idea and vastly improved on it.:biggrin:
Superbly well done sir. 

It is always a great compliment when someone likes something so that they come back with an even better version. :wink:


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 29, 2015)

Sheesh, how'd he do it?


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 29, 2015)

super looking pen..


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 29, 2015)

Great looking pen.


----------



## qquake (Dec 29, 2015)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 29, 2015)

Now that I like.  Seeing stuff like that "almost" makes me wish I was still working so I could get a metal lathe.  Now that I am retired I have all the time in the world to regret not buying all the neat toys, (I mean tools) when I was working and had the money.


----------



## wizard (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you all very much for your kind comments and encouragement !! 
Doc


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 9, 2016)

How did I miss this? Doc, that's beautiful

Mike


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 9, 2016)

Very cool! the seam is hidden well.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 9, 2016)

Only special people have the talent/skill to make something so beautiful.


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks great on the front page, Doc! :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats on the Front Page Wizard !!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2016)

.....and very well deserved, too !!:biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 16, 2016)

I aspire to someday be this good. Very impressive~


----------



## Gofer (Jan 16, 2016)

It may be inspired by a very talented rodent, but that is one incredible master piece. It most definitely deserves a spot on the front page, Keep on inspiring the rest of us Doc.

Bruce


----------



## SteveG (Jan 16, 2016)

Imagine that, a junk old brass bolt or two, a bit of creative brain-work, some (almost) gold colored shavings on the floor. And the next thing you know...

FRONT PAGE!:biggrin:

CONGRATS Doc...Way to go!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 16, 2016)

Congratulations Doc!


----------



## wizard (Jan 16, 2016)

*Thank You !!*

Thank you very much Jeff !! I can't tell you what a pleasant surprise this was after a work week from hell. Thanks to all of you for the kind and encouraging words !! Regards, Doc


----------



## randy kelly (Jan 16, 2016)

Great idea,really cool pen


----------



## wizard (Jan 16, 2016)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page, Doc! :biggrin:



Jeff, Wanted to say something when I thanked you for placing this photo on the front page...and I couldn't bring myself to do it then,
It's late..and I wanted to share it. My mom passed away exactly a year today the 16th. She had wanted me to be an artist...and this is as close as I got. When I showed her my first few pens..she didn't look at them at them right away. She looked at my eyes and with her smile and soft voice said "you look happy". I miss her. 
Doc


----------



## magpens (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Doc, ... LOVE your pen !!! . Congratulations on getting on the Home Page !! 

Do you mind telling what size brass bolt you used ? . Can't find one suitable at our Home Depot in Canada so will have to look elsewhere. . I'd like to try making a pen like yours.  Thanks a lot !


----------



## wizard (Jan 18, 2016)

magpens said:


> Hi Doc, ... LOVE your pen !!! . Congratulations on getting on the Home Page !!
> 
> Do you mind telling what size brass bolt you used ? . Can't find one suitable at our Home Depot in Canada so will have to look elsewhere. . I'd like to try making a pen like yours.  Thanks a lot !



Hi Mal !

Thank you! Here you go..
I bought two of these...

Kind Regards, Doc

5 8 11x4 1 2 Hex Head Cap Screw Solid Brass 7 8" Hex 1 | eBay


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 24, 2016)

What a wonderful pen. Did you use a metal lathe and if so, what kind. Seems like a pretty hard job for a mini lathe, although I do not have one. My lathe is a bit larger. Wonderful work on your part. Congratulations on a nice piece of work.


----------



## KDM (Jan 25, 2016)

Lovin' this pen. i like a nice piece of brass at the best of times, but making it into a pen? Yummy!

What's the thread on the cap?


----------



## wizard (Jan 26, 2016)

Rockytime said:


> What a wonderful pen. Did you use a metal lathe and if so, what kind. Seems like a pretty hard job for a mini lathe, although I do not have one. My lathe is a bit larger. Wonderful work on your part. Congratulations on a nice piece of work.



Les, Thank you! Yes on the metal lathe. I used the LMS 8.5 X 20 Metal Lathe




KDM said:


> Lovin' this pen. i like a nice piece of brass at the best of times, but making it into a pen? Yummy!
> 
> What's the thread on the cap?



Hi Ken, Thank you! Thread on cap is 14 X 0.8 mm X triple start.


----------



## wizard (Apr 29, 2016)

*David's Brass Rollerbolt*

Well, the Brass Rollerbolt was gifted to my son and is now sitting as a desk accessory on my his office desk at Exxon in Baton Rouge, LA. He wanted it for a graduation gift. He graduated from Texas A&M University in Chemical Engineering with a 4.0 gradepoint average at the top oh his graduating class.
I'm proud of him and his Rollerbolt. Apparently it's a conversation piece at work. Old Reg grew up...I miss him.  
Regards, Doc


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 29, 2016)

That is an absolutely beautiful pen. Magnificent work!


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2016)

Doc, you must be a very proud papa. And well you should be. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh?

Mike


----------

